# Hunter PGP Adjust Allen Key



## windsongrobbie (6 mo ago)

Hunter System here when bought house. Have tweaked it some, but having issues with Radius Adjust on 5 or 6 rotors - Allen key just won't slip into adjustment screw. I expect that there's sand/grit there, but haven't quite figured an easy fix. Any thoughts?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Slip the key into the radius adjustment slot partway at a 45 degree angle, until it pokes out from under the rubber cover below the slot. Pry upward, until you can grab the cover with your fingers, and pull it off at that same angle while holding the rotor body with your other hand (while the system is running). Make sure to give yourself extra minutes on the timer, as you don't want the water to cut off and have the head go back down.

Grab a hose and wash out the top of the sprinkler while it's running. You might also need to wipe out any stubborn stuff.

Once clean, insert the key again and see if you can adjust it. If it was dirt, you should now be able to.

Once adjusted, realign the cover properly and push straight down until it stays.

That's all there is to it. This is how I do the cleaning on my I-20s when they won't adjust.


----------



## windsongrobbie (6 mo ago)

Thanks - on my to do list today!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

i was struggling w this recently as well, the pgp adj seem to trap the debris worse than my pgp ultras. i pry the top off and then use a pick tool to help clean out the debris and i often find myself cupping my hand over the sprinkler trying to wash it out, ive also blown on them w my mouth hoping to not spray dirt back into my mouth lol.


----------

